# Black Chevy Emblems for the 2014?



## ArmyCruze14 (Jul 5, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows where i can buy some black chevy emblems for my 2014 cruze. I was going to have them painted but my brother in law said it wasn't a good idea to paint them becuase they are textured. Thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Either use precut vinyl decals or plastidip them. The hard steel ones you're talking about are no longer authorized to be produced by GM. The supplier was cutoff for some reason (they had a license in the past to produce them) no timetable for production at this point.


----------



## ArmyCruze14 (Jul 5, 2014)

SO if i plastidip them does that usually last?...Or will it start coming off fairly quickly?...And any idea around how much it would cost to have both of them done?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

It should last at least 3 years or more easily as long as you stay with touchless car washes and don't sit/lean on them. Do them yourself!!!! Dipyourcar.com has a ton of colors and any of them will work. Use a trigger sprayer to ensure a smooth coating and newspaper (a lot of it) to prevent overspray and to trim out the area to be sprayed. Painters tape can be used safely on your car. I recommend "Frog's Tape"


----------



## ArmyCruze14 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks, awesome tips!!


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I used vinyl. Bought it in a sheet and dry installed it. Took me 15 minutes per emblem


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Plastidip all the way! No real consequences if you f it up!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

While I respect the opinion of those who use plasti-dip, isn't it a pain in the butt to mask off the entire area you don't want it on?
I guess to each his own and that's cool.
I can also understand some things cannot be covered in vinyl, but this is just a bowtie ccasion14:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Plastidip! You just roughly tape and then peel it off where it doesn't belong. There is a YouTube video of someone plastidipping their bowties. Watch it and you will want to try it. It's very durable, cheap and easy.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Plastidip! You just roughly tape and then peel it off where it doesn't belong. There is a YouTube video of someone plastidipping their bowties. Watch it and you will want to try it. It's very durable, cheap and easy.


Tape job is easy! I'm going to be making some tutorial videos coming up and this is one of them 


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought the black carbon fiber 4" x9" from JDM vinyl fanatics. Fit perfect, looks great, and easy to install.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Plastidip for the win! Insanely easy to apply and you can remove it at any time. And for the record, our bowties are not textured like the new Silverado, Impala, and Traverse, although it makes no difference (I dipped a Traverse last month).


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> Plastidip for the win! Insanely easy to apply and you can remove it at any time. And for the record, our bowties are not textured like the new Silverado, Impala, and Traverse, although it makes no difference (I dipped a Traverse last month).


True statement: look textured (and they are) but there is a smooth layer of plastic over it.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my bowtie plastidipped

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

www.grafxwerks.com


----------



## ArmyCruze14 (Jul 5, 2014)

Sounds like the plastidip is what i need to do. Although i will need to look up a toutube video on how to do it. When it comes to things like that im not the best at it but im sure i can do it just fine. I am on deployment right now, but when i get home soon and do it i will make sure to post pictures!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

ArmyCruze14 said:


> Sounds like the plastidip is what i need to do. Although i will need to look up a toutube video on how to do it. When it comes to things like that im not the best at it but im sure i can do it just fine. I am on deployment right now, but when i get home soon and do it i will make sure to post pictures!


Good stuff. It's easy. Like I said I'll throw a video up on youtube shortly showing me from the beginning to the end unedited as that tends to prevent confusion even though it takes a bit longer to watch.


----------



## ArmyCruze14 (Jul 5, 2014)

Sounds good man, I will be sure to watch. I'd like to find some nice black rims for it, haven't decided what style yet. Also planning to get some smoked out head lights and tail lights.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have some Vinyl badge kits in my sig if you decide to go that route.  
Good luck


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

7becker7 said:


> I have some Vinyl badge kits in my sig if you decide to go that route.
> Good luck


Speaking of vinyl.... don't we have a project to figure out  Guess I need to get you some lettering huh


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You only need a can of whatever color you want to do the bowties with and a can of glossifier if you want a clear coat look. Plenty of dip in the can to practice on other items around the house. It peels off so you can do it again if you mess up. Common issues is spraying too heavy of a coat or too close causing it to run.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Speaking of vinyl.... don't we have a project to figure out  Guess I need to get you some lettering huh


haha thought you lost interest. resort back to pms if youd like to continue planning!


----------

